# Out of Spain for 6 Months



## sobmorton (Oct 12, 2021)

Hi, there may be a related post but couldn't find it so started a new one.

I had residency approved earlier this year but for a bunch of reasons had to return to the UK, where I have been for now 6 months. 

I am planning on returning soon to Barcelona, does anyone know if I need to go the immigration office there and kind of state that I have now returned? Or how else would I find out if my residency is still valid or not? I suppose in the least I would need to receive a new padron (as Barcelona is not where I originally was)? Bit vague, but just asking for advice.

Many thanks


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

You are allowed to be absent for 6 months however as UK is no longer a EU member it is difficult to say how strict they are on checking your passport. Remember that you c an now only be absent for 4 more months until you have completed 5 years residency and are permanent.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kaipa said:


> You are allowed to be absent for 6 months however as UK is no longer a EU member it is difficult to say how strict they are on checking your passport. *Remember that you c an now only be absent for 4 more months until you have completed 5 years residency and are permanent.*


That depends upon whether the OP has residency under the WA or not.


----------



## Do28 (Dec 21, 2010)

sobmorton said:


> Hi, there may be a related post but couldn't find it so started a new one.
> 
> I had residency approved earlier this year but for a bunch of reasons had to return to the UK, where I have been for now 6 months.
> 
> ...


Don't worry about it. They do not check and have little interest.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

flybe said:


> Don't worry about it. They do not check and have little interest.


Passports ARE being stamped.

It might not be an issue for now, but at the point that the OP wishes to extend after the first year if on a non WA TIE, or change to a permanent WA TIE after 5 years, any absence of 6 months+ could prevent that happening.

I know people who lost their NLVs because they had left Spain for too long.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

flybe said:


> Don't worry about it. They do not check and have little interest.


Cant believe that passport control have no interest in checking documents!. Kind of defeats the purpose


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

The quality of the advice offered on this site has definitely taken a dive!


----------



## tardigrade (May 23, 2021)

flybe said:


> Don't worry about it. They do not check and have little interest.


Everything is now digital, especially if you entered thru an areoport so take your days allowed to visit the EU with a pinch of salt...

You might just get a nice little stamp in your 3rd world passport banning you from entering the EU for a set period of time..


----------



## Do28 (Dec 21, 2010)

tardigrade said:


> Everything is now digital, especially if you entered thru an areoport so take your days allowed to visit the EU with a pinch of salt...
> 
> You might just get a nice little stamp in your 3rd world passport banning you from entering the EU for a set period of time..


I can categorically assure you that your passport being scanned has nothing to do with border control. Let me tell you exactly what happens…. The scanner reads the chip and puts your photograph on a screen in front of the border official. They look at the photo and they look at you. Your name will be checked against the police watch list. None of it is passed to immigration. There is a European wide project called ETIAS which will include online application for a visa that will ultimately monitor it. However with all great IT projects it’s years behind schedule because it’s dogged with problems getting all the countries to communicate with each other. This is the reason that passports are still stamped as they are the only way to log an entry in and out of a country. Under the WA passports are specifically not stamped. As it stands the onus is on you to prove you were in the country by bank statements, utility bills etc. The TIE 5 year renewal is automatic as well and done on line. There are other exemptions to passport stamps as well, as aircrew we are not stamped when travelling on company ID.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

flybe said:


> I can categorically assure you that your passport being scanned has nothing to do with border control. Let me tell you exactly what happens…. The scanner reads the chip and puts your photograph on a screen in front of the border official. They look at the photo and they look at you. Your name will be checked against the police watch list. None of it is passed to immigration. There is a European wide project called ETIAS which will include online application for a visa that will ultimately monitor it. However with all great IT projects it’s years behind schedule because it’s dogged with problems getting all the countries to communicate with each other. This is the reason that passports are still stamped as they are the only way to log an entry in and out of a country. Under the WA passports are specifically not stamped. As it stands the onus is on you to prove you were in the country by bank statements, utility bills etc. The TIE 5 year renewal is automatic as well and done on line. There are other exemptions to passport stamps as well, as aircrew we are not stamped when travelling on company ID.


Yes, TIE holders under the WA are not supposed to have their passports stamped.

That hasn't stopped it happening. The TIE will override any 'overstay issues', but at the point of renewal of a visa, the passport will be scrutinised & any absences longer than those permitted will be noted.

This is all new to Brits, but I can assure you that other 3rd country citizens are well aware of these requirements & potential hurdles to staying.


Please remember that your experiences as air crew with a WA TIE will be vastly different to those of anyone else.

Where did you hear that 5 year TIE renewals are done online?


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Flybe- where do you automatically get your TIE updated after 5 years online?

Do you not have to make an appointment and go in person?
No idea where you get your information but it certainly seems to very new to me


----------



## Do28 (Dec 21, 2010)

kaipa said:


> Flybe- where do you automatically get your TIE updated after 5 years online?
> 
> Do you not have to make an appointment and go in person?
> No idea where you get your information but it certainly seems to very new to me


From the immigration department in Cadiz in July. I think a lot of you old hands are just not up to date. I am merely telling what I have experienced in the last 6 months. It may also vary from region to region but this is the official statement from Cadiz.


----------



## Do28 (Dec 21, 2010)

This is the link that came with my paperwork for future renewal.





__





Solicitudes Telemáticas de Autorizaciones de Extranjería - Administraciones Públicas


Sede electrónica Secretaría de Estado de Administraciones Públicas - Ministerio de Hacienda y Administraciones Públicas



sede.administracionespublicas.gob.es


----------

